# DSL und Dialer



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2002)

Hi! 
Ich bin nen 19jähriger Internet-Phreak, der vor ein paar Wochen auch auf so einen Dialer gestossen ist. Da ich das Risiko erkannt habe, konnte ich jegliche Einwahl verhindern (hoffe ich mal, next Telefonrechnung abwarten) Seit 3 Wochen hab ich neuerdings DSL und heute bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen. Sehr gut, dass sich jmd. darum bemüht, diesen Betrug aufzuklären. Ich hab all ihre Seiten achtsam durchgelsen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass nie die Rede von DSL war. Daher möchte ich mal gerne wissen, wie das mit DSL, Netzwerkkarte und Dialer ist. Schliesslich dürfte eine normale Netzwerkkarte keine telefonischen Anruf tätigen, oder? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mich jetzt in Sicherheit wiegen soll oder doch lieber Vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffe? Dass ich keinen Dialer bewusst benutze, dürfte klar sein, aber ich weiss ja nicht, wie das mit der automatischen Einwahl ist, von denen die Erfahrungs-Kommentare sprechen.


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2002)

Schau einfach mal in die FAQ unter
http://www.computerbetrug.de/faq/dialer_faq.php


----------

